
The National Security Letter spy tool has been uncloaked - newman314
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/the-national-security-letter-spy-tool-has-been-uncloaked-and-its-bad/
======
pcunite
Quote from the article:

 _... the most intimate details of our lives, including our political
activities, religious affiliations, private relationships, and even our
private thoughts and beliefs ..._

Now that everything is digital, we as technologists need to raise the
awareness and let people know the things that we know about data. There are
ways to build products that don't require this unfettered information (FB
login, for real? you need my FB account to use your silly web app?) or do not
store unnecessary information.

"Freedom from tyranny" <\-- Please bake that into your digital products and
services.

